# Tornado Nano - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (15/6/16)

The Tornado's little brother has arrived 


​
iJoy Tornado Nano RTA and Chip Coil Sub-Ohm System

The iJoy Tornado Nano expands upon the Tornado platform's reputation of delivering an elite level build deck by introducing an exchangeable coil system with a two post dual terminal deck alongside iJoy's new Chip Coil output that combines performance and convenience. The Tornado Nano measures 24.2mm in diameter and holds a tank capacity of 4 milliliters, filled via a threaded top fill system. The new iJoy Chip Coil is preinstalled with each tank, and features a disc conductor design that dramatically reduces the space needed to effectively transfer electricity, and is preinstalled with dual twisted horizontal coils that meter out to 0.3 ohms in tandem. Each of the coils are wicked with japanese organic cotton, and can be rewicked as needed to extend the life of the coil. An 18.6mm diameter two post RTA deck is also included, featuring a dual 2mm terminal per post design that provides ample space for a variety of build configurations. Dual 6mm by 3mm internal airslots are fed by dual 15mm by 1.5mm external airslots, and following the design of the original Tornado, cools the entire subdeck as air passes through the system to ensure stable performance. The gold plated contact is shaped for wide contact area with the 510 contact to ensure maximum conductivity while PEEK insulators ensure high heat resistivity. With an expanded feature set that combines the effective and innovative Chip Coil system alongside the tried and true RTA base of the original Tornado, the iJoy Tornado Nano is a versatile high performance platform perfect for those looking for a complete overall system.

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collection...tornado-nano-rta-and-chip-coil-sub-ohm-system

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## theyettie (15/6/16)

Sir Vape said:


> The Tornado's little brother has arrived
> 
> 
> View attachment 57754​
> ...



Sexy little beast indeed. How tall is it if I may ask?


----------

